# ICC residential P1 inspector test



## daniel sutton (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm new to the group and not too familiar with how to navigate the threads so I'll try it this way. I recently took the ICC P1 test at pearson view I made a 69 my first try but the study material I used didn't have a lot of the content that was on the test. I used quick pass from builders books to study it was good material just seeing what everybody else used. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome!

A lot of folks swear by the flash cards, also ICC's website has online training that you can continue to use for like 80-90 days. I used it for my CBO Legal/Management back in the day.

Good luck!


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2016)

welcome !!!

I see you are in the land of Christmas lights


----------



## michael barthel (Aug 29, 2019)

I got a 70 my first try using the same materials as you. I found Decoding chapter 9 very helpful. Passed on my next try.


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2019)

michael barthel said:


> I got a 70 my first try using the same materials as you. I found Decoding chapter 9 very helpful. Passed on my next try.




Welcome and congrats!!!


Now what are you going to do ??? Go to Disneyland?


----------



## michael barthel (Aug 30, 2019)

No, what I did was pick up the P2 study guide


----------

